# Brittle starfish



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

So I have a couple brittle starfish that were hitchikers when I bought my LR back in Januarary. They seem to be doing fine the only thing is they never come out of the rock that they were in. The only time I saw them out was a few days after I put it in my tank. Is this normal or are they maybe stuck?


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Brittle starfish do hide a lot. I wouldn't expect to see them as they do most of their foraging at night and hide during the day.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep, i only see mine fully at night. During the day,especially when you feed, you will only see their arms sticking out grabbing food. You will in time have tons of them!


----------



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

i have on in my 14g. when i feed, he comes out and will climb the front glass. i feed him tiny pieces of shrimp or scallop a couple of times/week. video of him taking food...


if i have my hands in the tank, he wraps his arms around my fingers. kinda creepy! LOL

i have another one in my 29g but i rarely see him.


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Danes R Us said:


> i have on in my 14g. when i feed, he comes out and will climb the front glass. i feed him tiny pieces of shrimp or scallop a couple of times/week. video of him taking food...
> 
> 
> if i have my hands in the tank, he wraps his arms around my fingers. kinda creepy! LOL
> ...


Just found one yesterday with his legs sticking out...zebra printed. Either mine came with the live sand or LR....but pretty neat!


WHAT IS THAT Photo by built2grnd81 | Photobucket


----------

